# How to get a US iTunes account - for free! (with no credit card)



## kgirl24

Not sure if this has been posted but it came in handy for me tonight to get the Ebay app so I thought someone else might like the info too. 

First go here: TuneCore: 34 Stars

Copy the free album redeem code, then go to iTunes and log out of the Canadian store. Then choose US store at the very bottom of iTunes (scroll down in the store) and then click Redeem near the top right of the US itunes store, after you've changed from the Canadian store to the US store.

Then, enter the code, agree to the terms, pick user/pass enter secret question etc, then click next and enter a "us address" and at the bottom where it says enter billing info, you will see there is an option for NONE. Pick that and voila, US iTunes account for free! Then, download cool Ebay app  (if you want). Haha  
Also you can get iTunes gift cards on ebay and buy stuff not available in the Canada store (check out how many more documentary's they have for instance!!)


----------



## TealShark

This worked wonderfully, thanks!

I look forward to giving the Google App a spin.


----------



## uPhone

Interesting but... will this effect the iTunes account that's tied to my iPhone that I use to buy apps? l.E. will signing up for another account change the account on my iPhone too (and therefore take away my ability to buy apps?)


----------



## thatcomputerguy

it is interesting, of course you need a US address, which kinda sucks - so i'm gonna try a false address and see what happens, and also see if it screws up my canadian account.

fingers crossed it doesn't


----------



## kockgunner

it works. it doesn't affect your other account at all. all you have to do is type US Zip Codes in google, find the appropriate one and you have an american itunes account!


----------



## thatcomputerguy

WOOHOO! 34 free tunes and then the free song of the week too - gotta love it. thanks kgirl24. :clap:


----------



## kgirl24

uPhone said:


> Interesting but... will this effect the iTunes account that's tied to my iPhone that I use to buy apps? l.E. will signing up for another account change the account on my iPhone too (and therefore take away my ability to buy apps?)


hi there, no it won't, just keep signed into your canadian itunes account on your phone and get US app's on your computer, not thru your phone. *edit* NOTE: my phone seems to change to the US account when I get app's from the Us store.. but it doesn't seem to matter as far as causing any problems. If you switch back to the canadian store after you get your apps or whatever from US store, then sync your phone again and unplug it should be back to your canadian account on the phone.

You can login and out of each account in itunes by pressing logout, then selecting the country at the bottom by scrolling down, then logging in and can switch back to canadian by doing the same thing.

Also the ebay app didn't work for me (crashed when opened it) when i still had my phone plugged into my computer, so unplug it and it should work. not sure why that was but its working great now!


----------



## Irie Guy

Awesome stuff, used an alternate email address I know have a US Account.

Good times


----------



## kgirl24

a quick way, 90002 works for Los Angeles and 90210 works for (you guessed it) Beverly Hills 

and yes prob need to use a different email than the one associated with your Canadian iTunes account.. not sure if it would allow using the same both both a Canadian and US account.

And check out all those movies! and documentary's! They have some ok deals on Ebay for us iTunes cards also

hehe. I'm glad you guys like it


----------



## ahMEmon

You guys are funny....

Why not just use Google Maps to search for a U.S address, then change the details slightly like what I did? Works like a charm!


----------



## Delroy666

Thanks OP! That was super easy, and I've been meaning to create a US account for a while.


----------



## mikeinmontreal

Awesome! :clap: 

I now have those great apps that were missing from the Canadian store. Great contribution from a new ehMac member.


----------



## Chealion

Coincidentally there is now an official way to create an account without a credit card without resorting to work arounds that are specific to only one store.

Create an iTunes App Store account without a credit card

Of note: This doesn't allow you to use an existing Apple ID and use it with iTunes without entering billing information.


----------



## Quicksilver G4

Nice! Thanks for pointing that out!


----------



## bob99

Thanks for the tip, just set up an account for my new AppleTV (and plan on downloading a few apps for my 16GB iPhone too)

Where is everyone here buying their iTunes gift cards? Is there a trusted US seller on eBay or some other forum? Is there anyone who will just send the number, so you don't need to mess around with shipping?

Bob


----------



## azrail

muchas gracias muchacha


----------



## g.c.87

bob99 said:


> Thanks for the tip, just set up an account for my new AppleTV (and plan on downloading a few apps for my 16GB iPhone too)
> 
> Where is everyone here buying their iTunes gift cards? Is there a trusted US seller on eBay or some other forum? Is there anyone who will just send the number, so you don't need to mess around with shipping?
> 
> Bob


Hmm... not sure who the seller was, but that's what I did. I bought the card on eBay, I was sent the code in an email and I was good to go.


----------



## kloan

Cool tip!!

THANKS!


----------



## cap10subtext

excellent, thanks!


----------



## DempsyMac

I have been doing this for years, the one catch is that before you sync your iPhone make sure that you are logged into the Canadian store if you want to be able to use the itunes or App store on your iPhone, as the iPhone (unlike the Apple TV) will use the store that you are currently logged into.

One other thing of note is that if you buy/download some app's from the CDN store and some from the US store, when updates come out you will need to do two rounds of updates one for CDN Apps and one for US apps not a big deal but it through me for a loop the first time iTunes told me I had 4 updates I clicked update and it said I have no updates???? I switched stores and the updates downloaded with out any issues.

I set it up as in the first place as I was at MacWorld and I missed LOST so I ran out bought a gift card and was happy to pay $1.99 for LOST, BTW I used my Hotel's address.


----------



## Rounder

Thanks for this tip! Worked great and was able to get eBay and Google app


----------



## queshy

EXCELLENT! Thank you so much. Excellent informative post.


----------



## Janeymac

Like so many others, thanks for the tip on this. 
One further question: If I have a US credit card (even one from a Cdn bank) can I use that on my US account and forgo the Ebay app-buy Itunes card. 
Are you going the Ebay route because you can't use a Cdn credit card?
Can anyone help me out here?


----------



## Sniper4u

Great post kgirl24. Haven't tried it yet but just wanted to give you props for this one. We need more like this.


----------



## Sniper4u

Sniper4u said:


> Great post kgirl24. Haven't tried it yet but just wanted to give you props for this one. We need more like this.


Works just the way you people have said. I now have Google App on my phone. Thanks.
Does anyone know where I can find a list of the different apps between the two stores?
It would take a long time to try and sort them all out.


----------



## mrhud

*Did it...but*

I followed the instructions, setup the new account, but now it seems it has reverted back to the Canadian store when I logon


----------



## mrhud

mrhud said:


> I followed the instructions, setup the new account, but now it seems it has reverted back to the Canadian store when I logon


Weird....I'm not sure if I ever used that email address before...I guess I must have since when I went to https://myinfo.apple.com/cgi-bin/WebObjects/MyInfo.woa and logged in, it had all of my old contact info from a previous address...in Canada. Guess I blew it.


----------



## mrhud

mrhud said:


> Weird....I'm not sure if I ever used that email address before...I guess I must have since when I went to https://myinfo.apple.com/cgi-bin/WebObjects/MyInfo.woa and logged in, it had all of my old contact info from a previous address...in Canada. Guess I blew it.


So I've created another US iTunes account using another email address here Create an iTunes App Store account without a credit card. Seems to have worked.


----------



## mrhud

*Paying*

So in order to pay for purchases now, do I have to get an iTunes card, or can I just input my credit card info?


----------



## Janeymac

I asked that question awhile ago but didn't get an answer/ The trouble with the credit card might be that it will have a Cdn address. 
But can anyone help on this....do you have to buy an Itunes card on Ebay for this to work?


----------



## Mississauga

I recall the best method for payment on a U.S. iTunes account for us Canuckistanis is PayPal.


----------



## mrhud

Mississauga said:


> I recall the best method for payment on a U.S. iTunes account for us Canuckistanis is PayPal.


But Paypal is linked to a CAD credit card. This does not cause some sort of conflict at all?


----------



## Mississauga

I don't believe the store cares what credit card was used to create the PayPal account. PayPal is international.

Somebody HAS to chime in on this. Surely there are Canuckistanis buying E-merican content!


----------



## Crewser

mrhud said:


> But Paypal is linked to a CAD credit card. This does not cause some sort of conflict at all?


I tried with my PayPal, and it would not let me proceed, said it had to be a US account to work. I then went with the OP's method and it worked easily. Only small issue was deleting the 34 songs you get with the free code. Perhaps there is a way to avoid this but all is good here.

Thanks kgirl24 for this post.


----------



## Zapodidae

Can you send your US "friend" a gift certificate from Canada to use in the US store?


----------



## nick24

Bumping this thread given the announcement of NBC shows coming back to iTunes. 

Plus I just signed up for a US account using this method and it works perfectly. You've just got to keep your eyes open for the "none" option at the end of the lines of credit card payment methods.

btw - there are $200US iTunes gift cards on ebay for about $110CAD as we speak.


----------



## JamesX

just a quick questions, should I setup this US account before I update to Itunes 8.0 or before?

Bottom line, will I have any problems setting up US account with Itunes 8.0 ?

Tx in advance.


----------



## thatcomputerguy

not sure Jamesx, i was a bit worried when i was installing the new itunes and reading the agreements in itunes for the US store, but i had no problem downloading the free song yesterday afterwards from both CDN and US stores.


----------



## JamesX

Tx computerguy,

on another note - I am thinking about buying apple tv, is it simple to just switch back and forth between us and cdn accounts on apple tv? is it just like how you sign in and out of itunes with the cdn and us flags at the bottom?


----------



## nick24

jamesx - I had no problem with iTunes 8, but then again it was a fresh install...so to truthfully answer your question, I don't know!


----------



## JamesX

nick24 said:


> jamesx - I had no problem with iTunes 8, but then again it was a fresh install...so to truthfully answer your question, I don't know!


i'll give it a shot, just out of curiosity how does your iphone know what account to use when you try and install an app eg. ebay -- is it when you sync ? does it automatically work with whatever account you are signed in itunes your mac or pc?


----------



## JamesX

so just to be clear about adding apps to iphone from us store

For example if I d/l the ebay app on the us store, then plug in my iphone and press sync in itunes will my iphone automatically detect the store I am signed in on my iphone even though (my iphone) is currently signed in to the cdn store ?


----------



## HowEver

My iPhone 3G doesn't care. I can be signed in to either store, and do a sync or a restore. It downloads all the apps I've added since the last sync, and it doesn't affect the ones I downloaded before from either store.




JamesX said:


> so just to be clear about adding apps to iphone from us store
> 
> For example if I d/l the ebay app on the us store, then plug in my iphone and press sync in itunes will my iphone automatically detect the store I am signed in on my iphone even though (my iphone) is currently signed in to the cdn store ?


----------



## neesh0

my iphone is stuck on canadian, my computer can be changed to both, thanks


----------



## JamesX

neesh0 said:


> my iphone is stuck on canadian, my computer can be changed to both, thanks


interesting, Kgirl's iphone switches to whichever store she is logged into when she syncs.

neeshO - do you have any problems installing us apps even though are locked into having cdn store on iphone?


----------



## lightbulb

I set up a US account as described and also found that my Paypal account doesn't work. I'd like to be able to buy some content for my upcoming Apple TV purchase. Has anyone tried using a Cdn iTunes card?




Crewser said:


> I tried with my PayPal, and it would not let me proceed, said it had to be a US account to work. I then went with the OP's method and it worked easily. Only small issue was deleting the 34 songs you get with the free code. Perhaps there is a way to avoid this but all is good here.
> 
> Thanks kgirl24 for this post.


----------



## gmark2000

Bumping this thread so people can get the Skype App and Amazon Kindle for iPhone too.


----------



## thatcomputerguy

good thinking Gmark :clap: - i was gonna do the same thing earlier when i noticed a few people on Twitter talking about ways to get the skype app to work on iphone using an australian itunes account (no credit card needed in aussy accounts) but i forgot.


----------



## kockgunner

gmark2000 said:


> Bumping this thread so people can get the Skype App and Amazon Kindle for iPhone too.


I was thinking of doing the same thing you helpful thing, you.


----------



## corey111

Thanks for bumping this thread, I came here this morning looking for this exact thing.

I made the account and was sent the verification email, however when I click the confirmation link the page is not loading.

Any ideas?


*edit*
It works now, was just a networking issue


----------



## wonderings

Is there away to change the store on the iPhone itself to the Americanm without the need of a computer? I dont see anywhere to setup the account as that was all done in iTunes.


----------



## DempsyMac

I don't think that you can set up a store from the phone needs to be done from your computer.

Also the phone remembers what store you were at last in iTunes when you sync so that is the store you will access when on your phone. (I always log out of the US store and then log back into the CDN store when I am done in the US store so that when I sync my phone my phone will access the CDN store if I want to buy stuff on the go)


----------



## (( p g ))

HowEver said:


> My iPhone 3G doesn't care. I can be signed in to either store, and do a sync or a restore. It downloads all the apps I've added since the last sync, and it doesn't affect the ones I downloaded before from either store.


@However: Sorry to dig up an old thread, but you mentioned something here that caught my eye. I purchased apps from both the CDN and US stores and while they all ran fine, I found I was no longer able to to be notified of updates. In other words, when the makers of an app like Fuzzle issued an update, I no longer would get the notice on the "Updates" screen within the app store. I had to verify the new version on my own, download it and make sure I was using the right store. Most of my apps were purchased on the US store (long story). Once I removed the two apps I had purchased from the CDN one, everything was back to normal. If I attempt to re-add a paid app from the CDN store, the problem returns.

I'm just curious...are you saying that you didn't encounter this with your 3G iPhone (i.e., paid apps from both stores)? If so, then maybe my issue is limited to the 2G iPhone.


----------



## HowEver

I sign in to each store, go to apps, click on updates, it provides updates for that store.

When I then sync, it syncs all the updates regardless of origin.


----------



## DempsyMac

+1


----------



## (( p g ))

HowEver said:


> I sign in to each store, go to apps, click on updates, it provides updates for that store.
> 
> When I then sync, it syncs all the updates regardless of origin.


Thanks amigo. I'll give this a try.


----------



## acc30

Created an account under philippines and used my family's address there, and snyc my phone, skype app is there, but it fails to completely launch. any thoughts?

still using 2.1 since I've jailbroken, would that make a difference if I install the latest update, but it does say its made compatible with 2.1


----------



## gmark2000

Works like a charm. Don't be afraid.


----------



## acc30

acc30 said:


> Created an account under philippines and used my family's address there, and snyc my phone, skype app is there, but it fails to completely launch. any thoughts?
> 
> still using 2.1 since I've jailbroken, would that make a difference if I install the latest update, but it does say its made compatible with 2.1


just an update... after a number of times of shutting off and turning on my iphone, skype launched! but it does suggest to update to 2.2, with 3.0 on the way, I'll have the functionalities I wanted for the reasons I jailbreak, except for video capture (cycorder) or I'm just not aware of any.

what other apps are there not available in Canada?


----------



## gmark2000

acc30 said:


> what other apps are there not available in Canada?


- Amazon Kindle for iPhone (if you want to buy books or newspaper subscriptions to read)
- The Weather Channel


----------



## ehMax

*Downloading the forbidden fruit of the U.S. iTunes Store*

Amber Mac has written a piece on *"Downloading the forbidden fruit of the U.S. iTunes Store"*

"For a Canadian geek like me, browsing the U.S. iTunes Store is pure digital torture. I can see, but I can't touch. For years now, Apple support forums in Canada are littered with questions about why our iTunes Store has different content than the American one, especially in the category of TV Shows.

And as much as I'm sure we all love the innocence of CTV's Corner Gas, it would be a nice treat to load up on a racy program like Showtime's Californication now and again."

*Click here to read Macworld Canada article.*

*- ehMax Comment:* When I stayed a week in Florida last year, I picked up some US iTunes gift cards and was able to redeem in the US store without a credit card. For an address, I just used the Condo's address I was staying at. 

Whenever I can, I purchase content from iTunes Canada but when not available, I purchase from the US store. To me, its no different than if I went into a Target while in the US, and bought some CD's while in the store.


----------



## lily18

So Canadian gift cards won't work in the US store then? I've been thinking of opening an account for the American store but I don't want to use a credit card. I was in the states on the weekend and thought of buying some gift cards...maybe next time.


----------



## ehMax

lily18 said:


> So Canadian gift cards won't work in the US store then? I've been thinking of opening an account for the American store but I don't want to use a credit card. I was in the states on the weekend and thought of buying some gift cards...maybe next time.


Correct... Canadian gift cards will not work in the US Store.


----------



## gmark2000

Ye olde bump up for new 3GS owners.


----------



## SMG

LOL! I always use 90210 too.:lmao:


----------



## gmark2000

I just had reports from a friend that this doesn't work anymore. Has anyone else tried it or have an alternate source for a redemption code?


----------



## macminimonkey

What doesn't work? A pre-paid mastercard to access US store or? I like to find out myself how to access US itunes store.




gmark2000 said:


> I just had reports from a friend that this doesn't work anymore. Has anyone else tried it or have an alternate source for a redemption code?


----------

